# Ground Zero Radioactive Subs



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks to all you maniacs, I decided to go plumb retarded on my and my fiance's new Camaros. My Christmas presents arrived Friday--a set of GZRW 12D4's for me and a set of 12D2's for her. Hopefully, I will get one set installed (hers, probably) next weekend and mine the weekend after. Until then...subwoofer porn...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad to see they got there in a timely manner. Now get them installed


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Nice, awaiting some feedback on how it is 


One thing which has been bugging me a bit, now that my build is starting to progress a bit more, is which subwoofer has what I am looking for.


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Like I said, hopefully they will be in her car this weekend--looking to try them with around 1.5k (wanting to keep stock electrical.....for now).


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Any advice on breaking these in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I would just put them in and use them.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

If you unsure take it easy for a day just to break it in and it would be easy on your mind knowing you did. Good luck


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> I would just put them in and use them.





> If you unsure take it easy for a day just to break it in and it would be easy on your mind knowing you did. Good luck


Thank you both. Can't wait. Going 3/4" ply on the boxes as I don't feel safe with mdf.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Why you dont feel safe with MDF?????
Are you going sealed or ported and which amp will you be using.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

I personally like birch over MDF anytime it an be afforded. 
From my recollection he is using 7ch Zapco amplifiers.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Two of my favorite materials to use for sub enclosures.


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm just afraid with the weight of these subs, the power at present and the potential upgrades...well, I just will feel better with ply. I'm not the most experienced with sub box applications and mdf may be fine, but ply has proven itself to me with decking and home DIY projects, and I feel like I can build it right the first time and not worry about pounding it to bits  This is personal opinion--not experience with speaker boxes.



> I personally like birch over MDF anytime it an be afforded.
> From my recollection he is using 7ch Zapco amplifiers.


Yeah 2 Zapco 7's for now, but I'm sure eyeing some GZRA's, GZRH's and U's and N's


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

What part of Tx you from


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

PUREAUDIO said:


> What part of Tx you from


I live in Palmer now--just south of Dallas. Lived all over Texas though, mostly Austin and DFW area.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

Any updates? Hopefully you have got them installed


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice looking subs! Curious to hear your opinion of them.


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Grandbaby number 2 just decided to make her worldly entrance, so I'm about a week behind. Been out of town welcoming her and babysitting grandbaby number 1 while mom recovered. Ready to get back to fiberglassing and building...that will seem like a break after a few days with a 2 year-old!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

THUMOS said:


> Grandbaby number 2 just decided to make her worldly entrance, so I'm about a week behind. Been out of town welcoming her and babysitting grandbaby number 1 while mom recovered. Ready to get back to fiberglassing and building...that will seem like a break after a few days with a 2 year-old!


Congrats on the newest family member. I'll be watching for your updates...I heard from another gentleman who is using the same subs, if you feel the same way he does, we've got a nice little sub going.


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Progress report: finally got my fiance's box completed. Now to get it hooked up!


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

....And hooked up. I finished while my fiance was at work. She got home and I put her in the front seat, cranked the volume from a quarter to a half, and her eyes got big as fried eggs! I turned it down and she said, "I'm not sure I like this. It scares me." 

As I anticipated, it is freakin' retarded! I love it! Can't wait to put mine in. And hers is all factory except for the subs and monoblock. 

Trunk:









Backseat with seats down:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

What type of box are you using, ported or sealed? It looks sealed. How much airspace?

Glad you two are happy with them. They are damn impressive for a "entry" level sub.


----------



## THUMOS (Nov 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What type of box are you using, ported or sealed? It looks sealed. How much airspace?
> 
> Glad you two are happy with them. They are damn impressive for a "entry" level sub.


Sealed with .75 cubic feet per sub, stuffed with polyfil. I haven't had time to really tune everything, but because her fronts are less-than-stellar factory drivers, I currently have the subs crossed pretty high, around 125hz. They seem to handle the higher frequencies while still pounding out the really low stuff.


----------

